# Non-halal pork restaurants in Dubai



## MarcelDH

Hello all,

This may be a bit of a controversial topic, but does anyone know (or have any recommendations for) restaurants in Dubai that serve pork? I would in particular be interested in genuine pork ribs....

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Elphaba

By definition, pork cannot be halal! 

For pork ribs try Billy Blues at Rydges Plaza. Their baby back ribs are pretty good and I think they still have a two for one offer on Mionday evenings.

There are tons of restaurants in Dubai that serve pork. Brauhaus at Jumeirah Rotana has lots of German pork products if you are a sausage man.

What exactly are you looking for? I find it hard to believe that you haven't come across places serving pork. 

:flypig:


----------



## sdh080

The Red Lion at the Metropolitan does pork, I do enjoy their pork chops


----------



## pamela0810

Halal Pork 
I think generally it is only the restaurants that are within hotels that are allowed to serve pork.


----------



## Elphaba

pamela0810 said:


> Halal Pork
> I think generally it is only the restaurants that are within hotels that are allowed to serve pork.


It's to do with licences, not the hotel link. That's for booze, but the licences are costly so few small places offer pork, although I know quite a few smaller places that do.


----------



## pamela0810

Elphaba said:


> It's to do with licences, not the hotel link. That's for booze, but the licences are costly so few small places offer pork, although I know quite a few smaller places that do.


Music to my ears!! I have not come across any small place that serves pork! Elphaba, would you please be able to list them? Pork is my absolute favourite meat!!!!


----------



## Mr Rossi

Fibbers, Dubliners, Dhow & Anchor. Wouldn't recommend the fry up in the Harvester in Crown Plaza, SZR. Only time I've had a dicky tum here.


----------



## Elphaba

pamela0810 said:


> Music to my ears!! I have not come across any small place that serves pork! Elphaba, would you please be able to list them? Pork is my absolute favourite meat!!!!


There are loads of places.

IV (good sausages, plus gammon)
Dubliners
Oscar's Vine Society (charcuterie & terrines) at Crown Plaza, SZR
Brauhaus at Jumeirah Rotana
Hofbrauhaus at JW Marriott
Verre & Mezzanine for high end
Raffles Roast - Friday brunch 
Billy Blues at Rydges Plaza for ribs & pulled pork

Most high end hotels have restaurants that serve pork.

Enjoy!
-


----------



## pamela0810

Excellent!!! :clap2: Thank you!!


----------



## MarcelDH

Thanks everyone! And of course the tautology in the title of this thread was used to attract attention to the topic and was not meant to be an unintentional slip of the tongue by the author.........wow "not meant to be an unintentional" is another one, can you get additional stars for this?


----------



## Bigjimbo

MarcelDH said:


> Thanks everyone! And of course the tautology in the title of this thread was used to attract attention to the topic and was not meant to be an unintentional slip of the tongue by the author.........wow "not meant to be an unintentional" is another one, can you get additional stars for this?


The Italian section of Bussola do an amazing suckling pig belly. Possibly the best bit of pork I have ever had. Ribs is tricky as even fibbers (who are normally so reliable for good honest food) don't do these particularly well. Bar Zar do a nice well cooked rack of ribs and they are not to expensive.


----------



## pannyzero

*Dejavu*



MarcelDH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This may be a bit of a controversial topic, but does anyone know (or have any recommendations for) restaurants in Dubai that serve pork? I would in particular be interested in genuine pork ribs....
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 Good topic, Marcel...LOL


----------



## ipshi

MarcelDH said:


> Thanks everyone! And of course the tautology in the title of this thread was used to attract attention to the topic and was not meant to be an unintentional slip of the tongue by the author.........wow "not meant to be an unintentional" is another one, can you get additional stars for this?


no idea about the topic in question (since im all for loving the alive piggies) but may i commend the grammar used? i love a good turn of phrase when I see one...


----------



## furryboots

Elphaba said:


> By definition, pork cannot be halal!
> 
> For pork ribs try Billy Blues at Rydges Plaza. Their baby back ribs are pretty good and I think they still have a two for one offer on Mionday evenings.
> 
> There are tons of restaurants in Dubai that serve pork. Brauhaus at Jumeirah Rotana has lots of German pork products *if you are a sausage man.*
> What exactly are you looking for? I find it hard to believe that you haven't come across places serving pork.
> 
> :flypig:


A bit personal is it not....


----------



## cobragb

There is that Rugby bar in Al Manzil in Old Town. Can't remember the name, but it also has great pork ribs.


----------



## Elphaba

cobragb said:


> There is that Rugby bar in Al Manzil in Old Town. Can't remember the name, but it also has great pork ribs.


Nezesaussi 

Stupid name for a bar/restaurant.


----------



## cobragb

That's it. It is supposed to be a combination of NZ, Australia and South Africa (Tri-nations???). It's a rugby thing that I don't understand.


----------

